# Costco



## hungryhouse (Feb 2, 2005)

So my brother was coming up for a visit (from Winnipeg to Edmonton) and was in the market for a new ipod. Thought he'd buy it here and save the one tax. I browsed around and found that ipod's were the exact same price everywhere, except Costco where the 80Gig video was 20 dollars cheaper. Stupid thread I know, but I thought just in case anyone missed this it's basically like I just gave you 20$. you're welcome


----------



## brown (Oct 20, 2005)

Thanks for the $20! The next one's on me!


----------



## mpuk (May 24, 2005)

I have been considering doing the same thing, but wonder if there is any difference in the iPod you get considering a lot of Costco and Sam's Club's inventory consists of older and discontinued models...


----------



## worldcitizen88 (Jul 13, 2007)

Costco sells the same iPods as every other store. The only difference is Costco's pricing model. They discount and make very little profit on one item, but rather depend on volume to make their money. So the smaller guys can never compete on price.


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

And you have to buy a membership, pay in cash, drive out to the place (20 minutes further each way than my usual shopping places, so saving $20 in exchange for my time and gas is a saw-off) and put up with the non-existent and sometimes outright hostile service.


----------



## Crewser (Jun 12, 2007)

The 80 GB iPods are on sale at Futureshop. $374.99. $25 off full retail. http://www.futureshop.ca/catalog/pr...angid=EN&sku_id=0665000FS10079805&catid=23593

Steve


----------



## mpuk (May 24, 2005)

thanks! as much as I dont like to support Future Shop...im as good as sold


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

HowEver said:


> Its not bad though if you are already a Costco member, and already use American Express as a credit card, and already go for other reasons, and go to a particular Costco where the customer service is absolutely stellar and terrific.


Agreed. In addition, where you can return anything


----------



## RobTheGob (Feb 10, 2003)

Costco customer service couldn't be better around here (as has the service at every Costco I've ever been in). 

I almost always recommend buying at Costco, if it's a possibility.


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

Ah well, the Victoria location must be an anomaly then. My wife went in and I aked her to to pick up a 1TB WD MyBook Pro drive, the first clerk she asked said "I'm busy. Why didn't you ask one of them over there" - pointing to the usual cluster of 3 employess who are chatting among themselves in front of the television display. She asked them, got the "Can't you see you're interrupting us!" stare, then one of them proceeded to try to help but was utterly clueless. Despite having a printout of the web page with the part number and description, they managed to supply her with the wrong product (although she was charged in full for the right one).

Last time I was there, standing in front of an empty rack for carts, I was informed that if I wanted a cart, I would have to go and collect one myself from out in the parking lot (in the rain) because the staff didn't do that.


----------



## bandersnatch (Dec 26, 2004)

RobTheGob said:


> Costco customer service couldn't be better around here (as has the service at every Costco I've ever been in).
> 
> I almost always recommend buying at Costco, if it's a possibility.


Not to mention they pay their workers wages and benefits above the norm in the retail industry.

Down with Wal-****.


----------



## JCCanuck (Apr 17, 2005)

*Costco's return policy is excellent.*

Never had a problem returning stuff like electronics and yes even opened DVD's and games. My son insisted on a PC to be in par with his friends so I bought him the PC knowing the three month (or was it six?) money back policy. Fortunately he hated the Windows XP and I returned the set two months later and got my money back no problem. Replaced my G4 with the 20" MacIntel months later.


----------



## DataGridDotRedraw (Jul 10, 2007)

RobTheGob said:


> I almost always recommend buying at Costco, if it's a possibility.


It's better than Sam's Club, but I'd still prefer a Canadian retailer over Costco... wait, are there any left?


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

CanadaRAM said:


> Ah well, the Victoria location must be an anomaly then. My wife went in and I aked her to to pick up a 1TB WD MyBook Pro drive, the first clerk she asked said "I'm busy. Why didn't you ask one of them over there" - pointing to the usual cluster of 3 employess who are chatting among themselves in front of the television display. She asked them, got the "Can't you see you're interrupting us!" stare, then one of them proceeded to try to help but was utterly clueless. Despite having a printout of the web page with the part number and description, they managed to supply her with the wrong product (although she was charged in full for the right one).
> 
> Last time I was there, standing in front of an empty rack for carts, I was informed that if I wanted a cart, I would have to go and collect one myself from out in the parking lot (in the rain) because the staff didn't do that.


That's a pretty crappy experience. It must be that location's poor management on an isolated group of workers that you must of dealt with at the time. I doubt it's the culture of Costco but I guess one bad customer experience goes a long way. I'd probably have the same opinion if that happened to me but would probably hold my breath and keep going there just because of the unmatched ease I find.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## mpuk (May 24, 2005)

thanks guys. I did pick one up last night at Future Shop, and they are coming up in their computers as $369.99 for the 80GB...nice upgrade from my 4 or 5 year old 15GB....I see in colour! Surprised they went back to the USB connection over the firewire though...


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

HowEver said:


> The good thing is that you can return web-shipped items to the stores without any hassle.


Except for the 40 minutes of driving...


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

I refuse to pay a "membership" to get into a store... That is a ridiculous concept.  

The deals on electronics are not that good, and can usually be bettered with a little shopping around especially on line.  And online gets it delivered to my door - nearest Costco is 40 miles from here.

And I almost never need 85 pork chops in a single package.


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

rgray said:


> I refuse to pay a "membership" to get into a store... That is a ridiculous concept.
> 
> The deals on electronics are not that good, and can usually be bettered with a little shopping around especially on line.  And online gets it delivered to my door - nearest Costco is 40 miles from here.
> 
> And I almost never need 85 pork chops in a single package.


Costco is not for everyone, it caters to certain customers - the ones that want to save money by buying bulk and occasional other things like electronics. There are some Costco exclusive in store deals that no one comes close to matching like WD and Viewsonic.


----------



## ericlewis91 (Jul 12, 2007)

i bought a 3G iPod at costco
returned it and got a 4G
returened it and got a 60gig 5G
returned it and got a 80g
now im returning that in sept for the new iPod!


----------



## mycatsnameis (Mar 3, 2000)

FWIW the meat at Costco (GTA) is very good quality and an excellent deal. ~$60 for a full beef tenderloin that you can slice and cook fresh while freezing the rest gives you some mighty fine filet ...


----------



## Crewser (Jun 12, 2007)

When ever I decide to grill steaks I head to my local Costco. Never had a bad cut of beef from there yet, and the price is always very good. What's wrong with 85 pork chops anyhow... well unless it is for religious reason, or other dietary reasons you can eat pork. tptptptp MMMMMMMM MEAT

I can't condone what ericlewis91 does at Costco. It just does not seem right. I guess to each his own. 

Does Apple back the Canadian purchases with a warranty, or are the iPods purchased at Costco considered grey market like many of the items they sell. 

Steve


----------



## TheBat (Feb 11, 2005)

ericlewis91 said:


> ....now im returning that in sept for the new iPod! ....


Yep, abuse of Costco's excellent return policy. But well within your rights. I suspect most would not do what you have done (and plan to do again).


----------



## RobTheGob (Feb 10, 2003)

CanadaRAM said:


> Except for the 40 minutes of driving...


I drive right past two locations every day I go into the office... 

The location of the Victoria Costco is not the most convenient - but from my understanding, that's not Costco's fault. They wanted it to be in town - but kept getting turned down by the various municipalities.

I remember having to drive to the Nanaimo Costco in the old days...


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

rgray said:


> And I almost never need 85 pork chops in a single package.


Don't forget the 200 toilet rolls


----------



## Crewser (Jun 12, 2007)

rgray said:


> And I almost never need 85 pork chops in a single package.





Moscool said:


> Don't forget the 200 toilet rolls


Perhaps you need the latter after eating the former?

Steve


----------



## mac_geek (May 14, 2005)

rgray said:


> I refuse to pay a "membership" to get into a store... That is a ridiculous concept.
> 
> The deals on electronics are not that good, and can usually be bettered with a little shopping around especially on line.  And online gets it delivered to my door - nearest Costco is 40 miles from here.
> 
> And I almost never need 85 pork chops in a single package.


I originally thought this way 15 years ago, before I had a membership as well.

Having said that, every year I easily "pay for the membership" with the savings I enjoy at Costco.

And costco.ca is great too. Check it out.


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

Crewser said:


> Does Apple back the Canadian purchases with a warranty, or are the iPods purchased at Costco considered grey market like many of the items they sell.
> 
> Steve


They are an Ipod authorized reseller. Costco does not sell any grey market, in fact, they depend on strong manufacturer relationships to keep costs down.


----------



## RobTheGob (Feb 10, 2003)

MACinist said:


> They are an Ipod authorized reseller. Costco does not sell any grey market, in fact, they depend on strong manufacturer relationships to keep costs down.


Well - that's not completely true, they sell grey market Sharp Aquos TV's. I'm sure there are other items that are less than "white" as well.

Regarding the annual membership fee - a good Costco member will easily recover the membership fee in samples alone!


----------



## wing (Jan 4, 2006)

Just wanted to say, I get tires mounted at costco it costs $37, I got 4 sets of tires mounted this year, cost at canadian tire per set is $60 so my membership is well paid for


----------



## Crewser (Jun 12, 2007)

MACinist said:


> They are an Ipod authorized reseller. Costco does not sell any grey market, in fact, they depend on strong manufacturer relationships to keep costs down.


Oh but that is not quite true. I guess in the electronics area they may have changed... at one time they were indeed grey market with NO Canadian warranties. I just looked on Apple's site and see what you noted. Indeed they are an authorized iPod dealer.

In the watch area, they are still not authorized resellers on some brands. Buy an Omega, or Tag Heuer and if some issue arises, all you have it the return policy. Any legitimate dealer will not do warranty work on them.

If anyone in the Toronto area is interested in an 80 GB iPod, Vistek has them on sale to Club Q listeners. www.q107.com to join. Q107 Deals - Find your Digital Deal! - Vistek Toronto - Calgary, Canada


Steve


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

RobTheGob said:


> Well - that's not completely true, they sell grey market Sharp Aquos TV's. I'm sure there are other items that are less than "white" as well.
> 
> 
> > I was referring to electronics only and your right about Sharp (my oversight). But it seems they will give you refund if your not satisfied with the product. I prefer that then getting my unit replaced.


----------



## RobTheGob (Feb 10, 2003)

Crewser said:


> Oh but that is not quite true. I guess in the electronics area they may have changed... at one time they were indeed grey market with NO Canadian warranties.


That's NEVER been true. If an item was grey market - then you got a Costco warranty, which would definitely be considered an upgrade from a manufacturers warranty. Normally at most stores you have to pay an up charge to get an over the counter warranty (that can easily refund all of your money within the warranty period).

I always laugh when the guys at the local electronics stores try to make it sound like you are getting less by buying grey market at Costco. Once I regain my composure I usually ask them if they'll throw in their product-performance package for free to bring it up to the same level. I don't have much patience for sales drones.


----------

